# Team Magic Bags



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Has anybody seen or know where one could get one of the new Team Magic hauler bags?
chuck


----------



## chicky03 (Oct 17, 2001)

Try Brooklyn Hobbies.

Paul


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Chuck (Hi Paul!),

I've also liked the bags by Sportwerks. A lot of folks carry them. Horizon Hobby carries them for sure.

I use their normal sized one and their 1/8th scale sized bag. 

-Rich


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Hey Rich, Does the sportwerks bag have a slot to keep your tweak board in? I might come up and race with you guys at Josh's. It's about 5 mins from my sons.
chuck


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Chuck, where did you get that Corrally motor/battery case? That thing is sweet! I'd like to get one for four cell.


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

NitroJeff:

Hi,

Hobby-spors.com has them in stock. call and ask for Gene.

Thanks


----------



## nitrojeff (Jul 23, 2005)

thank you!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Chuck,

Yep - it has a flapped slot on the back of both bags for the tweak board to go in.

Here are pics of the smaller bag:
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Shop/ByCategory/Product/Gallery.aspx?ProdID=SWK9904&File=96639

And, here are pics of the bigger bag:
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Shop/ByCategory/Product/Gallery.aspx?ProdID=SWK9905&File=116592


That'd be great to see you!

-Rich



Mackin said:


> Hey Rich, Does the sportwerks bag have a slot to keep your tweak board in? I might come up and race with you guys at Josh's. It's about 5 mins from my sons.
> chuck


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Is it me or do the Sportwerks bag look like the Ofna big honker?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Rich, 
Will one of Tre's setup boards fit in the slot?

chuck


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Chuck,

I'm not sure b/c I don't know how much Tres' boards are. However, my Hudy setup board fits, if that helps. I have the medium sized Hudy board, and I still have room around it in the slot.

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Is it me, or do the Tamiya, Xray, and Corally cars all look the same? 

Haha!

-Rich




Xpressman said:


> Is it me or do the Sportwerks bag look like the Ofna big honker?


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Rich,
Thanks for the info.
Jeff,
I got my boxes from Stormer.

chuck


----------



## tcguy808 (Dec 2, 2003)

are the boxes in the sportwerks bag cardboard or plastic? the team magic bag has plastic...it looks like its a little more but trinity has ruined me on the cardboard boxes...


----------



## josh short (Sep 16, 2002)

> Hey Chuck, where did you get that Corrally motor/battery case? That thing is sweet! I'd like to get one for four cell.


DIRTBURNER RAING ALSO HAS THEM IN STOCK IN DETROIT 1-248-926-1140


----------

